# Looking for help with a madrigal question



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm trying to understand what I'm reading about the vocal parts in L'Amfiparnaso (1597) by Vecchi.

The treatise uses the terms "canto" and "quinto" along with "alto" and "basso", but everything I read there as well as what I've googled seem to take it for granted that the reader already knows those two terms. Sometimes you'll read "Quito as canto", or "Quinto as alto".

Can anybody help me understand all this?


----------



## AegnorWildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm... I don't know the answer to your question. Quinto means fifth, and canto means song or singing. Bel Canto is a style of singing, but that term wasn't used until the late 1600s. I don't think any of that helps or is relevant.

I wonder if it is related to castrati? Maybe countertenor? It seems to be in the range of a high tenor. Canto I think is just soprano, but I'm not sure why the different term. Perhaps it is related to the use of boy sopranos?


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

Fifth voice, also referred to as the Quintus. Sometimes used as another soprano (cantus/superius) or alto (altus).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

earlybard said:


> Fifth voice, also referred to as the Quintus. Sometimes used as another soprano (cantus/superius) or alto (altus).


I think this fits. The listed voices in L'Amfiparnaso are canto, alto, 2 high tenors, baritone. Apparently, the second tenor is the quinto and may be required in places to sing in falsetto.


----------

